# Lime - how soon to return to grazing after liming?



## myhorsefred (3 April 2010)

When the rain stops (!) I'm going to lime my field.  Have had a full analysis done on the soil and my levels were ok, but I need a bit of lime.

How long do I have to wait before I can return the horses to a recently limed field?

thanks


----------



## MrsMozart (3 April 2010)

Bump


----------



## Dubsie (3 April 2010)

OH would know -  but he's asleep on his recliner, he's on call this weekend and had to go out last night, so don't really want to wake him in case the phone rings.


----------



## Dubsie (3 April 2010)

ETA I'm sure that once you've applied it, you would at least have to wait until after it's rained.  Hopefully someone will know more specifically.


----------



## Bosworth (3 April 2010)

I left mine for 7 days, but we had at least 2 days of rain and it was dissolved.


----------



## Mike007 (3 April 2010)

ordinary lime is basicly groundup chalk. It is not harmfull,but if a lot has been applied,it might be better to wait for some rain. Other fertilisers are quite another matter. A day or two for the dew to wash the worst of it off the leaves.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (4 April 2010)

lime is a natural source so no resticted time as such! but i would leave it 2 to 3 days depending on your rain fall before turning out again! lime wont do them any harm but might stop them grazing! (if you have any grass yet!!) lime is best applied in autumn so i am told!


----------



## myhorsefred (4 April 2010)

Thanks everyone.

And thanks Mrs M for bumping me!


----------



## Tamba (4 April 2010)

I left my field a couple of days
its not harmful to horses, just to let it wash in the soil!!


----------



## Shilasdair (4 April 2010)

Agree with the others - normally they say wait til the rain washes it off the grass blades and into the soil.
S


----------

